# Tree Felling and Cell Phones



## bama (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.duluthsuperior.com/mld/duluthsuperior/12865920.htm


I saw this this morning and wondered why you would call someone in the middle of a cut.


----------



## treeman45246 (Oct 10, 2005)

the *caller* heard the tree crack and saw go idle, not the 911 operator.

Article wasn't too clear, but the caller was not the feller apparently.


----------



## fmueller (Oct 10, 2005)

It does'nt say much but I wonder if he got barberchaired. I used to live up there while inspecting utility poles. Sad story.


----------



## bama (Oct 10, 2005)

treeman45246 said:


> the *caller* heard the tree crack and saw go idle, not the 911 operator.



I understand what you mean: The caller was closeby and *heard* the tree and saw. He didn't hear it through the cell phone. Looks like I read this a little too fast.

In this day and age, I just assumed that the cell phone was not only helping to cause car accidents, but was also helping to create other hazards as well.


----------



## CoreyTMorine (Oct 19, 2005)

I used to have to carry a pager around. quite a few of them got thrown out of trees. lol


----------



## TREETX (Oct 20, 2005)

> Sad story.



My äss, that is some of the funniest stuff I have heard in a long time.


----------



## Husky372 (Oct 20, 2005)

TREETX said:


> My äss, that is some of the funniest stuff I have heard in a long time.


Must be missing something. I see nothing funny about it.


----------



## TREETX (Oct 20, 2005)

> Must be missing something.



I am thinking it is a sense of humor.


Bad things happen to people who speak on their cell phones at inappropriate times. This was proof of that.


----------



## Husky372 (Oct 20, 2005)

I don't see where you are getting he was on cell phone when this happened. His cutting partner called from his cell phone to report incident. If he was on his cell when cutting then yes he got what he deserved. But i didn't get that from article.


----------



## TREETX (Oct 20, 2005)

> The caller heard a tree cracking and noticed the chain saw went idle.



Funny he didn't notice the tree hitting his friend. You are right though, it isn't clear.


----------

